# JCO 3.0



## Rolex (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leser,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte in Eclipse einen SAP Funktionsbaustein aufrufen und möchte hierzu zur Laufzeit die Importparamter zur Laufzeit in JAVA bereitstellen für eine identische Bedienung wie in SAP. Ich habe bereits gesehen, dass die Struktur im Repository abgespeichert wird, doch habe noch Probleme diese meinem Eclipse Programm bereitzustellen. Ich benutze Hierzu Eclipse 64 BIT und JCO 3.0 . Auf antworten freue ich mich.


----------

